# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Enciklopedia letrare >  Intervistë e Ali Asllanit e vitit 1931, botuar ne gazeten TOMORI

## Askusho

*FLET ALI ASLLANI* 
_(Intervistë e vitit 1931)_
*Ali Asllani* është poeti që u lidh ngushtë me tokën dhe Jetën Shqiptare. Nuk këndon vetëm se ndjen jetën e brendshme të artistit të vërtetë, por sepse ndjen thellë shpirtin e popullit t’onë me gjithë dëshirat e llaftaret e tij. Poeti i jetës, i realitetit, poeti i natyrës shqiptare. Është piktori i gjallë i jetës së kaluar, dhe jo artisti imitonjës i faktevet, por poeti që lartësoi jetën t’onë në ideal. . Nuk niset nga ëndëra, por nga realiteti, të cilin e zbukuron dhe na e paraqet në gjallërinë e tij plastike, si një ëndërë të artë, të dalurë nga thelbi i së vërtetës. Përqafoi me dashuri shpirtin e pasur shqiptar, u mundua bashkë me ‘të, u gëzua dhe qau si njeri i vërtetë. Munt të themi pa frikë përgenjështrimi se është poeti i jetës, në kutpimin e thellë të fjalës.
Hymë kollaj në themën t’onë. Nuk është nevojë për përpjekje dhe zgjuarsi gazetareske. Nuk sjell nonjë kundërshtim për intervistë. Nuk fsheh veten. Është poeti që po t’i hapësh bisedën, e vazhdon vetë me pasion të thellë. 
-----------------------

_- Arti në shërbim të popullit, në shërbim t’Atdheut. Vjersha duhet të thotë diçka, të ketë një ideal brënda sajë, e që të mundet t’a thotë mirë atë që mbyll, duhet të dalë nga shpirti i popullit, nga jeta e gjallë. Nuk e ndaj Artin në aksioma, kur them këtë; themën më përpara nga të gjitha e ndjen vetë artisti, krijonjësi, por në vënd që ta bëjë vetëm për veten e tij, këtë prekje artistike i shfaq dhe ndjenjat e tija i dorëzon në popull. Me qënë se ai i ndjen dhe preket, doemethën kënaq shpirtin e vet artistik, atëherë pse shkruan? Për veten? Le t’i mbaj në sirtar të pabotuara. Arti është art kur është i zoti të na sjellë në botën e tij, kur na prek, por nuk do të thotë se duhet të jetë i pakuptuarshëm, ose i thellë dhe i errët me zor.
Më vjen tani ndërmënd një aksiomë artistike: Kemi nevojë për një gjuhë që të flasë si numurat për të gjithë njerëzit. Kemi nevojë për një art që të prekë të egërit dhe të qytetëruarët, të kulturuarët dhe injorantët.
_ 
Dhe poeti vazhdon bisedën:

_-Artistët e mëdhenj si thotë një poet, janë të emërguar nga qielli këtu në tokë, janë dhuratë për të gjithë botën. Arti i tërë botës bashkohet në qëllimin e tij të shënjtë. Dhe që të kuptojë populli artin duhet që ky të jetë i thjeshtë si është e kthjelltë një vepër klasike. 
Artisti duhet të jetë njeri më përpara. Arti del nga realiteti dhe zotësia e artistit qëndron këtu: duhet të kapërcejë realitetin me frymën e tij, duhet të nxjerrë dhe të shfaqë me intuitën e tij gjithë atë lëndën e bukur që nuk e shquan dot një njeri i thjeshtë. 
_
*Është në gjendje populli të kuptojë artin, artin e thjeshtë që del nga jeta e tij?
*
_Këtu nuk do të flasim për popullin analfabet, ose për atë që s’ka kapur kurrë një libër në jetën e tij. Kur shikon një personalitet që ka të gjitha cilësirat për të kuptuar bukurinë, ose një numër njerëzish që nuk e kuptojnë, që nuk e ndjejnë artin, atëherë do të thotë që qytetërimi i tyre është i përciptë. Dhe këtu duke folur për qytetërimin, kuptojmë të gjitha ato cilësit karakteristike të një grupi njerëzish që e shquan dhe e lartëson mbi popullin.
Kështu shtoj unë munt të dashurosh më tepër një fëmi nga një statujë dhe nëqoftëse sheh statujën të bjerë mbi fëminë, do vraposh ta shpëtosh dhe do lësh statujën të bëhet copa, qoftë edhe një kryevepër.
_
*Në “Hanko Halla” cilin tip këndoni, cilën epokë? (Presim të shpjegohet vetë krijonjësi dhe jo se nuk e kuptojmë qëllimin e veprës së ditur të Asllanit).
*
_- Atje është një jetë që perëndon, jeta jonë e posakaluar në pamjet e saj më karakteristike. Hanko Halla kur kritikon vajzën shqiptare, i flet me një mprehtësi dhe hollësi të madhe, kështu që i pëlqejnë dhe atyreve që e dëgjojnë. Këndon kryelartësin e gruas shqiptare. Pastaj këtu përshkruhet jeta modeste e shqiptarit që ndjen dhe flet për tokën e tij. Dhe sa mbi pjesën e Vajzës Shqiptare, vetëkuptohet se bëhet fjalë mbi vajzën t’onë, mbi atë vajzën që shumë pakë e njohim. Është një portret i cilësirave dhe i bukurisë së saj të shquar.
_
_Ç’do të mira kemi
Unë jam një arbresh rroj këtu në rrëza
Një gjak e një gjuhë kemi me thëllëza
Pëllumb e sorkadhe jemi farë e fis
Kemi dhe shqiponjën gjyshen e shtëpisë
_
_- Nuk është një bukuri që e gjëjmë në çdo popull tjetër; bukurija e vajzës s’onë shoqërohet me ndjenja të thella tradicionale dhe burrërore. Nuk është vajza që mbylle në narcizismën evropjane, është një bukuri me cilësirat e gjalla të racës sonë, shqiptare. 
Dashuron, por mbi të gjitha në gjakun e saj sjell detyrimet e historisë së racës, së familjes:
_
_A more vesh kush më ka qëndisur
Është drit’ e qiellit që më ka stolisur
Është drit’ e diellit, është drit’ e hënës
Më shumë nga të gjitha është sisa e nënës.
_
_Njeh shumë mirë bukurin e saj, e ka për mburje të pafshehur, dhe e shfaq vetë. Por di shumë mirë se kujt i detyron këtë bukuri të pashoqe.
Më shumë nga të gjitha është sisa e nënës
Vajza shqiptare dashuron e i ndjen të gjitha këto bukuri natyre, i përqafon dhe mbyll në zëmrën e saj fisnik
- Vjen pjesa e tretë e trilogjis s’ime poetike. Dasma shqiptare. Këtu lartësohet rithmi poetik, dinamizmi i vajzës s’onë, i lidhur me zakonet t’ona;
_
_Ditën e mërkur, posa që ra dritë,
nusja në qillar, po bën gurabitë,
llërat i përveshi dhe një fut e ngjeshi.
i-u dukën dy gropa, në faqe kur qeshi!
_
_Përgjithësisht në këngët e mija kam dashur të këndoj traditat kombëtare, burrërin t’onë, bukurin e vëndit dhe mbi këto dhuratën t’onë të madhe; vajzën shqiptare. Sigurisht në gjithë këtë prodhim poetik gjëndet në të gjithë llojet e tij: ka poezi epike, ka lirike, por në Hanko Hallën zotëron më tepër humorizmi, një humorizëm i thellë dhe i hollë.
_
*Nga poezia e re? S’kam asnjë dyshim se e këndoni, se interesoheni.
*
_- Rinija jonë ka një dëshirë të madhe, një zjarë mund të themi, për artin, por pjesa më e madhe zotërohet nga ndjenja shumë të sëmurta, nga një pesimizmë të pajustifikuar. Jo, këto rënkime, këto vujatje që nuk mund të jenë veçse elementë të huaja nga rinija, duhet të largohen, duhet një hov, një diniosizamë, një gjallëri për të stolisur jetën. T’u qesh buza. Pastaj, do t’ishte më mirë që rinija të vazhdojë të shkruajë, por edhe: më shumë të këndojë.
__Por kemi një rini më të pjekur, nga ajo që kujtoni ju. Janë disa emëra që kanë formuar veten dhe kanë gjetur rrugën e tyre të vërtetë artistike. Për këta e kam fjalën.
__- Nuk do t’ju them emëra. Këta që thoni ju janë të ditur. Por këta janë një shpresë shumë e madhe për letërsin t’onë. Pastaj kanë një vepër që tani, një vepër të konsideruar.
_
*Në prozë kini shkruar gjë?
*
_- Prozë nuk shkruaj. S’kam provuar veten. Kam dyzet vjet tani që merrem vetëm me poezin. Poeti është si gur i strallit. Zjari i tij nuk mbarohet kurrë. Poeti heq, rënkon, qesh, digjet e djeg, por zjari i tia nuk mbaron.
_
*Vjershat e t’uaja i kini të shpërndara, kështu që lexonjësi nuk është kollaj t’i shijojë dhe t’i gjejë. Pse nuk i botoni në volum?*

_- Kam mjaftë vjersha, dhe shpresoj që së shpejti do të botojë një pjesë nga këto në një libër... 
_
-----------------
Do t’isha shumë i kënaqur po të kisha kujtesë të fortë. Thamë shumë gjëra, biseduam mbi shumë probleme artistike, dhe tani ndjej se një pjesë shumë të vogël munda ta ruaj në kujtesë.
Lëre poetin në qetësinë e ëmbël poetike, i cili është i zoti ta krijojë kudo që të jetë. Një atmosferë e qetë, një bibliotekë, një ngrohtësi e shënjtë familjare. Dhe në mes të gjithëvet, dhe mbi të gjitha poeti, djali i math i jetës s’onë, siç është çdo artist i vërtetë. 

*(Nga Intervistat e gazetës “Tomori” marrë nga Jani Lili, botuar më shkurt, 1942, fq. 3)*

----------

